# Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....



## geisha (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

hier ist wieder eine "Neue" mit einem "Kleinst"-Teich....also ich habe vor ca. vier Wochen in einem halben Holzfass einen kleinen Teich angelegt. Vorschriftsmässig unten am Boden weißen Kies und bepflanzt mit 
1 Miniseerose
1 Minirohrkolben 
1 Teichlilie 
1 __ Papageienfeder 
__ Hornkraut 
5 __ Schnecken
alles in Körben in Sand und Kies ( bis auf die Schnecken )in den angebenen Pflanztiefen. Durch die starke Verdunstung habe ich jeden Tag etwas Frischwasser dazu gegeben und natürlich versucht, was so ins Wasser geflogen ist ( Blätter/ Blütenstaub/usw. ) , raus zu fischen. 
Trotzdem fängt das Wasser an, sich bräunlich zu verfärben und immer stärker moderig zu müffeln. 
Die Pflanzen wachsen, wie ich finde, recht langsam voran. 
Bin am überlegen, was ich noch anders machen kann. Könnte es sein, das es zuwenig Pflanzen im Bottich sind?
Eine weitere Überlegung wäre die Installation einer Pumpe, um mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bekommen. 
Bitte, bin über gute Tips sehr dankbar, da meine Familie schon die __ Nase rümpft, wenn sie auf der Terrasse neben dem "Teich" sitzen muss 

Lieben Gruß 
Geisha


----------



## Plätscher (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Geisha,

wenn es müffelt ist es ein Zeichen das die Pflanzen (noch) nicht weit genug sind um ein biol. Gleichgewicht herzustellen.
Ich empfehle dir ein teilwasserwechsel, ca. 1/3 und das vielleicht einmal wöchentl. (bei Regen nicht nötig). 
Das Wechselwasser nicht wegkippen kann man gut die Blumen mit giessen.
Stinkt dann auch nicht mehr. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## niri (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

hallo geisha,

:Willkommen2  im forum!!!

der geruch in deinem fassteich entsteht höchstwahrscheinlich dadurch, dass sich die rückstände aus den fasswänden im wasser lösen (z.b. schwefel, falls das mal ein weinfaß war). dieses problem haben am anfang die meisten fassteichbesitzer und das "muffeln" kann auch eine weile dauern  . da hilft nur regelmäßig (mindestens 1mal die woche, unter umständen auch öfter) einen teilwasserwechsel durchzuführen.

für deine seerose ist sand/kiesgemisch zu mager. besser wäre lehm/sandgemisch 1:1.

lg
ina


----------



## geisha (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Ina, hallo Jürgen,

danke für Eure Tips. Bin wirklich am Zweifeln, ob das alles so richtig ist, wie es da in meinem Fass so aussieht. Es ist irgendwie alles mit einer bräunlichen Moderschicht überzogen, und die Pflanzen bekommen gelbe Stengel und braune Spitzen. Meint Ihr, ich sollte vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Pflanzen einsetzen- um das Ganze etwas zu beschleunigen ?? Und welche?? 
Mit dem Weinfass hattest Du recht - wahrscheinlich ist auch ein großes Problem.
lg 
Bettina


----------



## Eugen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Bettina,

mehr Pflanzen werden es wohl nicht richten.  

So wie es sich anhört, hast du das Fass innen nicht beschichtet.
Bis sich alles aus den Dauben "herausgelöst" hat, wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern.
Ich würde alles nochmal raus machen,das Fass trocknen und dann mit Silolack oder Flüssigfolie beschichten.
Ev. geht auch Bootslack.
Und gut auslüften lassen !!


----------



## geisha (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Jürgen, 

danke für Deinen Tip. Hatte jetzt schon überlegt, ob man nicht vielleicht das Fass auch mit Teichfolie auslegen könnte. Dann wäre ja der direkte Kontakt mit dem Holz ebenfalls weg. Wie ich jetzt gesehen habe, gibt es ja auch solche Holzkasten mit Folie ausgelegt direkt zu kaufen. 

Könnte ja sicher etwas starr sein, aber wenn man die Folie etwas erwärmt sollte es wohl gehen. 

Trotzdem nochmals danke... 

lg Bettina


----------



## Phil (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

hallo Bettina,

ein Fass ist kein Kasten, so ein Rechteck lässt sich wesentlich leichter auskleiden als ein Fass, der Folienbedarf ist viel Höher und du hast ein haufen unnötige Folie im Fass. Eugen hatte schon die Richtige Idee, einfach nur die Fassinnenseite mit einer Sperrschicht versehen, sowas gibts auch im Baumarkt und sollte genauso teuer kommen wie die Folie, sieht nur einfach ansprechender aus. Alternative wäre noch, je nach durchmesser einen entsprechenden Mörtelkübel suchen, vielleicht hast du Glück und einer passt ziemlich Formschlüssig hinein. Kostet wenig und ist innerhalb von paar Minuten erledigt.

Liebe Grüße
Phil


----------



## Plätscher (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Bettina,

das Fass mit Silolack od. ähnlichem Streichen kann nach hinten los gehen. Holzfässer sind nur dann dicht wenn das Holz feucht genug ist.Wenn man es anstreicht kann es passieren das das Holz schrumpft und Lücken entstehen, das ist für einen Miniteich nicht so gut (er läuft aus).
Deshalb besser mit Folie auskleiden, da tuts auch die dünne 0,5mm Folie.
Vorher in die Sonne legen damit sie weich wird und dann rein in den Bottich. Ist zwar Fummelei um die Falten schön zu verlegen aber es geht.
Wenns wie von Phil schon geschrieben, mit einem Mörtekübel klappt, ist das nätürlich die bessere Lösung.
Viel Spaß beim basteln.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

... aber auch beim mit Folie auskleiden wird das Holz zu trocken. 
auf Dauer wird das Fass beitrocknen und auseinander fallen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## geisha (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Ihr Männer, 

IHR MÄNNER MACHT MIR JA WIRKLICH MUT !!!!!!!  

Aber schliesslich wäre ja da noch der patriotische Geist, der in ( fast ) jeder Frau wohnt. Werde jetzt die Bäumärkte nach geeignetem Material abklappern. 
Es wird eine Lösung gefunden, denn das Fass bleibt !

LG Bettina


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Riecht es denn soooooo stark, das man/frau nicht einfach mal abwarten kann ? 
Ein Teich muss sich erst mal "einfahren" das gilt auch für die kleinen Teiche. 
Vielleicht schaust Du mal ob Du im Baumarkt zu dem Pioniergeist auch noch etwas Geduld kaufen kannst und mischt das ganze kräftig durch, reibst Dich mit ein und wartest ab ? 
Also ich würd ausser den Teilwasserwechseln nichts machen. 

Was ist das denn für ein Fass ? Also... wofür wurde es vorher verwendet ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## geisha (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Wolf, 

es war vorher in seinem ersten Leben ein Rotweinfass. Bevor ich das erste Wasser eingefüllt habe, hatte ich es auch gründlich ( meiner Meinung nach ) gereinigt. Bin auch wirklich überrascht, das da aus den Holzbohlen noch soviel nachwirkt.
Und Geduld-ich weiß, man sagt ja immer, der Weg ist das Ziel- aber ich weiß man auch immer ganz gern, das ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin  
Aber vielleicht hast Du ja auch Recht-wahrscheinlich war meine Idee, den Pflanzenbestand wegen der dann stärkeren Filterung etwas zu erhöhen, auch gar nicht so schlecht. Und dann noch der regelmässige Wasserwechsel- und Geduld. 
Hast Du Erfahrung mit Pflanzen von Naturagart? Oder jemand anderes vielleicht? Lohnt es sich, die Pflanzen dort zu kaufen? 

LG 
Bettina


----------



## Plätscher (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Wolf,

da: 





> auf Dauer wird das Fass beitrocknen und auseinander fallen


, muß ich dir wiedersprechen.
Hatte selbst lange son Teil als Blumenkübel. Es steht ja draußen und da regnet es immer mal wieder. Wenn es länger trocken war wurden die einzelnen Bretter zwar locker aber es hielt zusammen und beim nächsten Regen war alles wieder gut. Also ruhig probieren, klappt schon.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

... lockere Bretter sind ja nun bei einem Fass nicht gewollt, und wie lange das gut geht hängt sicher ein wenig vom Standort und der Witterung ab. Ideal ist das jedenfalls nicht ein fass beitrocknen zu lassen. 

Wolf


----------



## Plätscher (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Wolf,

Stimmt:


> ... lockere Bretter sind ja nun bei einem Fass nicht gewollt, und wie lange das gut geht hängt sicher ein wenig vom Standort und der Witterung ab. Ideal ist das jedenfalls nicht ein fass beitrocknen zu lassen.



aber du mußt verstehen das nicht alle Leute so viel Verstand haben um zu verstehen das der Sinn eines Holzfasses darin liegt, guten __ Wein zu produzieren.
Da wir ja hier im Forum freundliche Menschen sind, sagen wir ihnen auch das die Bütt wenn sie etwas aus der Form gerät, immer noch als Teich geeignet ist. 

Aber wir wissen das Wein mit Wasser zu tauschen nur ein Notbehelf ist. 
Das ist eben der Fluch der heutigen Zeit, viel genussvolles Wissen unserer Vorväter geht verloren. 
Aber trotzdem der Kampf ist noch nicht verloren.

In diesem Sinne

Prost!
Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

ok... das ist jetzt sehr philosophisch .... 

__ Wein ist der Idealzustand, 
Wasser ohne Folie der zweitbeste Zustand, 
Wasser in einem Folie ausgelegten oder beschichteten Fass nur die drittbeste Lösung. 
So seh ich das jedenfalls 

 
Wolf


----------



## Fischnanny (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Bettina,
ich glaube da machen sich grad ein paar Männer über dich lustig......., 
kommt mir jedenfalls so vor!
Ich habe seit 6 Wochen auch ein halbes,altes Rotweinfass. Und schon
2 Tage später das gleiche Problem wie du, das Wasser stank. Meine 
Pflanzen sind gut gewachsen. Aber heute morgen stank das Wasser
ganz erbärmlich und ich musste komplett austauschen. Versuche es 
nochmal von vorn, wenn es dann nicht klappt werde ich flüssige Teich-
folie bersorgen. Das wäre ja auch eine alternative für dich.
Gruss Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Andrea, 

nein ! ich mache mich definitiv nicht lustig ! 
Wenn das wirklich so rübergekommen ist, dann Sorry ! 

Meine Devise heisst definitiv : In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft... erst mal abwarten und nix tun ausser regelmässige Teilwasserwechsel. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Rauchhaus (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Bettina,

wir hatten jahrelang ein halbes Fass als Miniteich. Zuerst haben wir nur Wasser zum Gießen eingefüllt. Das Fass war zu 2/3 eingegraben. Dann hat ein Frosch immer auf dem Rand gesessen. Der hat uns auf die Idee gebracht seinen Pool artgerecht zu gestalten. Eine Hälfte mit Steinen und Töpfen für Planzen und die andere Hälfte Wasserfläche. Der Frosch ist geblieben und das Wasser wurde mal nachgefüllt. Aber das Fass hat gehalten.

Nur Mut das klappt schon 

Gruß Elisa


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte auch gerade anregen, solche Fässer die ersten Monate nur als Regenfass zu benutzen... so bleibt es nass, das Holz kann die Stoffe allmählich "ausdünsten" und Ihr habt später Euren Spaß ohne Gemüffel. 

Ich lass die Mörtelkübel auch immer einige Tage nur mit Wasser befüllt stehen. Der Geruch verzieht sich bei ihnen allerdings schneller.
Wie ist das bei solch einem Holzfass eigentlich im Winter=Eisdruck?
Gibts da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## geisha (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Andrea, 

schön ( bzw. eigentlich ja nicht, aber tröstlich..) das ich nicht alleine vor diesem Problemchen stehe. Dann liegt es es eben doch nicht an mir, sondern am Fass...  Versuche die Sache mit den vermehrten Pflanzen und dem Wasserwechsel in den Griff zu bekommen. Ansonsten werde ich auch als Alternative eine Variante Folie wählen. 
Solltest Du Dich früher dafür entscheiden, lass es mich wissen, wie Deine Erfahrungen dann damit sind. 

Ansonsten, liebe Leidensgenossin, __ NASE zu und durch  

LG Bettina


----------



## Regina (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Bettina,

mein erster "Miniteich"   war auch ein Holzfass. Mein Nachbar hatte seinen Keller ausgeräumt, und da waren dann halt 2 Fässer übrig. Das Größere habe ich dann in einen Miniteich umgewandelt.
Ich hatte es mit dünner Teichfolie ausgeschlagen, die ich dann mit dem obersten Eisenbeschlag befestigt hatte. Pflanzen wurden in Plastikblumenampeln aus dem Baumarkt reingehängt. Im ersten Jahr hatte ich dummerweise  :sorry auch 2 Goldfische drin, die leider den Winter nicht überlebt haben. Dem Fass und den Pflanzen hat der Winter nichts ausgemacht. Über die Sommermonate musste ich allerdings ab und zu einen Wasserwechsel machen.

Bilder kann ich leider keine finden.

Heute dient das Fass als Pflanzenfilter.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5245


----------



## geisha (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Regina, 

das sieht ja wirklich auch sehr gut aus, was Du da aus dem Fass gemacht hast. Und auch der passende Mörtelkübel ist ja eine gute Alternative. 
Danke für Deine Info und die Bilder dazu. 

LG Bettina


----------



## michi(72) (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Bettina,
ich habe auch nach einem Fass gesucht gehabt, aber leider keines so schnell  gefunden, wie ich meinen Teich haben wollte.  Habe jetzt einen großen Blumenkübel aus Plastik genommen (sieht wie terrakotta aus). Aber beim Suchen habe ich solche Einsätze aus Gummi/weichem Kunststoff gefunden, der in Fässer oder Behälter, die nicht dicht sind gesetzt werden können. 

Wie die heißen weiß ich leider auch nicht.  Gesehen habe ich sie aber bei Obi und bei Dehner (Hoffentlich werden die Worte übertragen und nicht gelöscht).
Lieben Gruß 
Michi


----------



## Fischnanny (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Bettina,
da ich gehört habe es gibt nirgends flüssige Teichfolie, habe ich mich gestern dazu entschlossen nochmal alles neu zu machen! Kompletter Wasseraustausch und nochmal heftiges ausschruben mit heißem Wasser. Mal sehen wie lange es
hält. Nach dem ersten Mal füllen damals nur 2 Tage, dann Verfärbung und Gestank des Wassers! Eine Pflanze, wo noch Teicherde dran "klebt" habe ich vorerst isoliert in einen Eimer gestellt.
Wenn es wieder nicht funktioniert, muss ich halt doch normale Teichfolie besorgen.
Viele Grüße von Andrea
P.S.: Halt mich doch bitte auf dem laufenden über dein Stinkefass!


----------



## geisha (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Andrea, 

ich hatte gestern doch die Faxen dicke, und ich habe für das Fass einen Mörtelkübel gekauft ( 90 L), der ganz gut da rein passt.
Als ich dann gestern abend das Ganze ausgeräumt habe, ist mir auch klar geworden, das es wohl eine ganz gute Entscheidung ist. Bis auf zwei __ Schnecken haben es nicht mal diese relativ robusten Tierchen in dem Wasser überlebt. Alle anderen waren hin  ( immerhin 5 Stück ). Da kann mit dem Wasser eigentlich gar nichts in Ordnung gewesen sein. Trotz zweifachem Wasserwechsel in der kurzen Zeit.
Ich bin auch nicht hundertprozentig begeistert von der Lösung aber ich denke, das es okay ist. Habe ein paar neue Pflanzen dazu gekauft auch ein paar für Sumpfzone, die hoffentlich bald dann den Rand des Kübels beranken werden. Alles noch mal in frischen Sand und Lehm gestellt. Und frisches Wasser genommen. 
Wie Du ja auch war ich mit dem Fass ständig am Rumdoktern  , und ein Raus und Rein und Saubermachen immer wieder kann ja nun auch nicht das Richtige für die Pflanzen sein und stört das Wachstum ja auf jeden Fall. Und dann ist irgendwann der Sommer zu Ende und mit dem Teiche war es nichts. 
Und außerdem habe ich ja mit dem anderen Garten auch mal etwas zu tun und kann mich nicht nur mit dem Fässchen beschäftigen. 

Werde dann im Winter, wenn die Pflanzen im Mörtelkübel bleiben, das Fass in Heimarbeit in Ruhe mit Folie auskleiden und es nächste Saison noch mal damit dann probieren. 

Ich hoffe, das das Problem jetzt auf jeden Fall weniger wird ( und der Spass am Miniteich mehr). Ich werde Dir berichten, wie es sich weiter entwickelt. 

LG 
Bettina

P.S: Allen,  die einen Tip und Ratschlag für mich hatten, trotzdem nochmals ganz vielen lieben Dank.  
Bis jetzt ein super Forum hier, ich bin sehr froh, das ich auf Euch gestoßen bin, denn Fragen zum " Teichleben " wird es sicher immer geben. 

LG Bettina


----------



## Phil (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser im Holzfaß " müffelt ".....*

Hallo Bettina,

auch wenn die Lösung nun noch nicht ganz so schön aussehen mag, gibt sich das spätestens dann wenn die Pflanzen mal anfangen richtig zu wachsen. Bislang hatten sie durch schlechte Wasserqualität und häufigen Umzug einfach nicht die Chance dazu, ähnlich wird sich das auch mit den __ Schnecken verhalten haben. 
Man weiß ja letztendlich auch nicht was nun aus den Faßwänden ausgespült wurde. Das Problem gehört ja nun der Vergangenheit an.

Ich wünsche dir also nun viel Spass und das du deinen Miniteich nun doch das restliche Jahr genießen kannst 
Wenn du weiter Fragen haben solltest, dann werden die Damen und Herren hier natürlich auch weiterhin gern helfen

Grüße


----------

